# Necropolis Labs Presents Halloween Countdown Widget



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I finally finished my first ever Android app. I decided to do something simple my first time out and create a little Halloween Countdown. I implemented it as a Home Screen widget instead of an actual app so it ended up being a little more complicated to code than what I first thought (why test the water, just jump right in).

It's pretty straight forward and only counts down the days. I might do another version later down the line that has hours and minutes. During testing I found that refreshing the darn thing every second drained the battery a lot faster.













The candle ticks down each month leading up to the big day. In addition tapping the skull gives a handful of sound-bites.

It's a free app and you can pick it up at androlib, search for "Necropolis Labs" in the Android store or just snap the QRCode below with any barcode reader on your Android phone:










Enjoy,
-TM


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

You should post a video on the sound bites. Our daughter LOVES messing with the skull!

2nd Edit: nevermind just saw the video you posted.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey guys, if anyone here has downloaded this shoot me some feedback in ways this can be improved. 

Just released this on Saturday and have already gotten 131 downloads with 84 active installs (meaning about 47 people uninstalled it afterwards - not bad for my first app considering all it does is countdown the days till Halloween). 

I don't mind getting negative reviews as it helps me find flaws or oversights in my work to be fixed on the next thing I do. But I think what I do hate is when I get low ratings with no feedback - if you don't like it tell me why, duh. Hehehe...

The software community is so different than our little haunt community. But I have fun doing both so I push forward.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

that's pretty neat TM!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I assume this is just for Android phones, not the iPhone? Yea, I sold out to the man...


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

That's correct Warrant, Android only. 

My feelings on iPhone (without going off-topic into a rant) - awesome device, terrible phone. Not to mention that as a developer I don't like developing for closed systems. Everything that goes on to the Apple app store has to be approved. Great for keeping out potentially harmful applications if thats all they were blocking but they block anything that they feel acts as a conflict of interest to their business model as well (even if it's something we haven't seen yet). Case in point, I paid for my developer account at Google Market, hacked together some screenshots, uploaded my app, and had it ready for download consumption in less than an hour -- on a non-business day.

On the other hand I'd be happy to work with any iPhone developers out there interested in porting any of my work over. But there's already a good handful of Halloween Countdown apps on the iPhone. Not sure if they're free or not but they're out there.

Besides, the man ain't so bad as long as he pays well - especially in this economy.

-TM


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

now all i need is an android phone


----------

